# Miss Hong Kong 2006 - Aimee Chan



## hkdigit

Photoblog Ref:
Aimee Chan Yan-mei | Hong Kong Digital Vision - Images, Pictures and photos


----------



## newrmdmike

nobody seems to be posting on these . . .

and i think thats because your posting something none of us relate to, and you havn't told us about them.

so lets hear it, whats up with these? or what do you want from posting these?


----------



## schumionbike

These are pretty good shots of a pretty good looking girl.


----------

